# Brinksway deep level shelter, Stockport - Aug 2013



## PaulPowers (Aug 28, 2013)

I've not been underground for 5 days and was starting to get the shakes, my eyes had adapted to being above ground and my skin was no longer translucent so I had to find somewhere dark and cool to hide from the midday sun

As I was in Stockport I decided on Brinksway deep level shelter



> The Brinksway deep level shelter is one of four deep level shelters in Stockport.
> The air raid shelter tunnels were for civilian use, and were dug into the red sandstone on which the town centre stands on.
> Work started on the tunnels in 1938 and the first set of shelters was opened on 28 October 1939.
> 
> ...















Wardens post











Toilets


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice one Paul,great pics.


----------

